# Weiterleitung funktioniert nicht mit internetexplorer



## thomson (24. März 2007)

Hallo,
habe einen Link auf meiner Homepage der zu meinem FTP Server führt!
In Firefox fiunktioniert alles wunderbar, jedoch über den Internet Explorer kommt "Seite nicht gefunden"!
Spreche ich aber meinen FTP Server über den IE direkt an, funktioniert es!

Woran kann das liegen!
Habe die Weiterleitung mit einem "normalen" href durchgeführt!


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. März 2007)

Beinhaltet die Adresse des FTPs auch Username und Passwort ?
Ich erinnere mich dass es da ab irgendeinem Update von IE6 eine Sperre dieser Funktion gab. Auch wenn mir der Sinn dieser Sperre absolut nicht einleuchten will.


----------



## thomson (24. März 2007)

Nein, die Weiterleitung erfolg nur so href="ftp://xxx.no-ip.org/"
Und wie gesagt, ohne Weiterleitung mit direkter eingabe der Adresse ind den IE funktioniert es!


----------

